

Ask HN: Proving Early Stage Validation, When Everything Is Wrong With Your Idea - CodeStarter

So we have a primitive thread going on at Reddit (here: http://redd.it/rmpcy) trying to learn about our customer segment and possible issues with our StartupWeekend App but Reddit is nowhere as credible/reliable as Hacker News. Our advisors are iffy on a few things listed below. Our Idea: We want to crowd-source development and design for business minded startups, making launching a reality for the no technical (yet good) teams. <p>Here are our issues: <p> - Intelectual Property, 
 - Integrating Github and StackOverflow into a Badgeville or Badge Farm (www.BadgeFarm.com) like system to vett the talent, and 
 - The actual "want/need" for a product like ours (http://www.joinastartup.org). <p>We need your advice HN! :)
======
odnamra
You would probably want to avoid IP, it seems like a complex problem to
tackle. Perhaps look at other websites who are doing similar things? Good
luck!

